# postfix - forward to another email and keep a copy



## pixeline (May 28, 2004)

hello everyone,

how can i configure postfix so that an email sent to adress1 be forwarded to address2 and address3, whilst a copy of the mail is kept in address1 mailbox ?

thanks a lot,

Alexandre


----------

